# Having diabetes makes Mel more determined



## Becca (Jul 31, 2009)

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/showbi...tes-makes-mel-more-determined-91466-24284833/

Quite inspirational


----------



## sofaraway (Jul 31, 2009)

Good for her! 
I do wonder why she keeps the pump on for sprinting, I would have though as the race is so short it would only be a few minutes disconected at most. 
An also a well written article, I have noticed that artciles that are writing about a person with diabetes are better written than just general articles about diabetes.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 31, 2009)

Becca said:


> http://www.walesonline.co.uk/showbi...tes-makes-mel-more-determined-91466-24284833/
> 
> Quite inspirational



Really interesting , thanks for posting this Becca


----------



## Steff (Jul 31, 2009)

ty for this interesting post becca


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 31, 2009)

Brilliant...good on her......Hope she steals the gold....

Heidi
x


----------

